# Sleeper Goby.



## sezra

My friend has recently moved away, and has had to sell her fish. The last one she couldnt sell in time, and i've offered to take it on. It's settled into my tank nicely, and seems to be relaxed. The thing is, i cant get it to eat. He's quite large, I would say at least 10/11 inches. my fish are all fed on bloodworms but he seems to large to be interested in them. I've tried researching him on the internet, but cant find what species he is. (i'll upload a photo here if anyone is interested)

really, im just after suggestion on what to feed him.


----------



## JIM

*I had a sleeper once, he got about 6-7 inches before i traded him off, if youll post a pic we will try to figure this out, my sleeper would eat Krill, and larger meaty foods, post up a pic.*


----------



## sezra

thanks jim. when you say larger meatier foods, do you mean like prawns? I've heard people say they feed large oscars on supermarket bought prawns. maybe I should try them with this guy? this is him, I hope you can help to identify him for me.


----------



## sezra

I think I have a positive ID on this guy now. I believe it to be a Dormitator maculatus (aka fat sleeper goby), but confirmation would be appreciated. With what I have found out so far it will take vegetables and vegetable matter. But what vegetables? some websites say they will take blood worm, but i'll be darned if this guy will.


Again, if anyone has any suggestions on what to feed him, it would help alot.


----------



## JIM

I believe thats correct or awfully close. Great lookin fish, have you looked up the water parameters this guy likes, Like i said mine ate frozen Krill, but probably would take chopped up shrimp as well


----------



## sezra

JIM said:


> I believe thats correct or awfully close. Great lookin fish, have you looked up the water parameters this guy likes, Like i said mine ate frozen Krill, but probably would take chopped up shrimp as well


yup, that was one of the first things i checked. luckily, my water is very close to what these guys like, so he should be fine. I'll go to the store in the morning and buy a few small portions of different foods and see what he goes for. i'll pick up some shrimp and seeing as he's omnivorous do you have any suggestions on what vegetables he's likely to take?


----------



## JIM

*Ive found that although listed as veggie eaters usually they only pick at or ignore most true land based veggies, as they in nature munch on an occasional plant leaf, or algae, I try to feed spriulina enhanced brine, but since mine seemed to ignore most flakes, i stayed away from that so as not to foul the water with uneaten food.*


----------



## ladyonyx

From what I've read about them, they're supposed to eat pretty much anything. Little prawns would be great I think, as well as krill. Rumor has it they like to munch on little fishies, so hopefully you don't have anything too small in the same tank! They're known to eat greens, so maybe try some blanched lettuce, spinach, watercress, etc. Let us know what works. I'd be curious to learn more about their eating habits.


----------



## sezra

ladyonyx said:


> From what I've read about them, they're supposed to eat pretty much anything. Little prawns would be great I think, as well as krill. Rumor has it they like to munch on little fishies, so hopefully you don't have anything too small in the same tank! They're known to eat greens, so maybe try some blanched lettuce, spinach, watercress, etc. Let us know what works. I'd be curious to learn more about their eating habits.


Well, I got some prawns today, and I tried to tempt him with it, but nothing so far. He just doesnt seem interested in anything. How often should this guy be feeding? Its been a couple of days now, and I've not seen him eat a thing. I've tried to ask my friend, but until she gets her phone line up and running, or can get to a computer to read my email, she's not going to be able to reply. Damn I wish i'd asked before she left *frown


----------



## JIM

*I think he is just adjusting to the new enviornment, that can take a few days, also i noticed that it seems these guys eyesight is not to accute, you make have to try tong of sharp stick feeding him, use a piece of shrimp etc, om a stick and kinda wave it slowly right in fron to him or move it very close to his mouth without actually touching him and see if he will take food that way. *


----------



## sezra

i'll try that. I guess im just worrying because my friend had him for years, and I realy dont want to lose him by the time she phones next. I'll just observe him and see how things go.


----------



## sezra

quick update. he's not taken anything with tonights feed. I tried the prawn on a skewer trick - not interested. as usual the rest of my fish were fed on blood worms - not interested. pelletts for the pleco - not interested. 

haha, the only option left I guess is to catch him and force feed him, I dont know what else to do. It's been five days now, and i'm pretty sure these things are not supposed to go this long without eating.

I guess I'll give it a few days, and if he's still not eating, im going to have to take him to the LFS and give him away.


----------



## sezra

well, I finally got him to eat. At one point I thought I was going to loose him. He went really pale and lost all his colour. But, for the last 2 days, he's eaten twice a day. *#3

His colour has now come back, and if possible is even brighter than he was when my friend had him. He now Is a nice blue grey colour, with orangy stripes.


----------



## ladyonyx

Good! What did you finally get him to eat?


----------



## sezra

he's actually taking pretty much everything now. Blood worm, prawns, pleco pelletts, bits of cucumber. The first thing he ate though was live blood worm.


----------

